# Ferdinand the FLAT Calf!



## hooligan (Feb 15, 2010)

So for the last few years I have seen this project done with guinea pigs (on gp forums) & pit bulls (on pb forums) and recently I began thinking this would be a cool little thing to do with my dear cow Ferdinand...now what is she talking about you might ask yourself? Well its simple and here it goes....

I would make a travel resistant -a.k.a. not so likely to be destroyed by the postal service- picture of Ferdinand. You (if you wanted to sign up) would get the paper Ferdie sent to you where you would chronicle his adventures with you with pictures and a few paragraphs in his passport (that he would be travelling with). You would take him to famous, free or interesting places in your town/city-even if its a tasty patch of grass in your yard! Actual paper copies of pictures would travel with him in his package so the next person can read and see where he has been and addl. pictures can be emailed to me. Everyone would need to include a gift to the next person that has something to do with the place he is coming from...whether it be a postcard/magnet/keychain what have you-no need for it to be expensive  And when Ferdie is done with his travels I will make an online travel journal so everyone can read about his journey.

Would anyone on here want to sign up to do this? Its a pretty fun project and well how else would a calf see the world? LoL 

Here's an example of the guinea pig travels:


----------

